

Why infomercials are soooo good - rishi
http://gettingmoreawesome.blogspot.com/2010/01/why-infomercials-are-soooo-goood.html

======
bingaman
The was a really good overview on the art of the pitchman on Last weeks On the
Media: <http://www.onthemedia.org/transcripts/2010/01/01/05>. For example, did
you know that Ron Popeil is just part of a whole family of pitchmen?

